# The Chase



## FM001 (Oct 28, 2011)

My fav quiz show apart from Eggheads is The Chase, last week Bradley Walsh was in stitches after asking a contestant which sport did Fanny Chmelar compete for Germany? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCVuarcvJWU   even Anne couldn't keep a straight face


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2011)

It was hilarious saw the clip last week on youtube, have you seen whats starting tomorrow at 6 toby? a celeb the chase


----------



## FM001 (Oct 28, 2011)

Steff said:


> It was hilarious saw the clip last week on youtube, have you seen whats starting tomorrow at 6 toby? a celeb the chase






Don't tell me that, not a fan of the celebrity editions


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2011)

toby said:


> Don't tell me that, not a fan of the celebrity editions



lol sorry 6 episodes including rufus hound  and a few i dont recognise

im off to watch my third fave gameshow pointless now


----------



## FM001 (Oct 28, 2011)

I record them and watch them all later.


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 28, 2011)

toby said:


> My fav quiz show apart from Eggheads is The Chase, last week Bradley Walsh was in stitches after asking a contestant which sport did Fanny Chmelar compete for Germany? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCVuarcvJWU   even Anne couldn't keep a straight face



That episode was a classic, I was crying with laugher along with Bradley Walsh ; top programme. Like the new 'Chaser' (can't remember his name) he is a laugh..


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> That episode was a classic, I was crying with laugher along with Bradley Walsh ; top programme. Like the new 'Chaser' (can't remember his name) he is a laugh..



the sinner man Paul.


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 28, 2011)

Steff said:


> the sinner man Paul.



He is very very very funny...


----------



## FM001 (Oct 28, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> That episode was a classic, I was crying with laugher along with Bradley Walsh ; top programme. Like the new 'Chaser' (can't remember his name) he is a laugh..




It was a classic, both my wife and I had tears rolling down our face and were still laughing 2 hours after the show

As Steff says Paul Sinha is the new chaser, he's a stand-up comedian but also a professional quizzer said to be in the top 25 in the UK.  Don't know what's happened to Shaun Wallace this series, he's not very good and struggles to beat even the lowest scores in the final chase.


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2011)

toby said:


> It was a classic, both my wife and I had tears rolling down our face and were still laughing 2 hours after the show
> 
> As Steff says Paul Sinha is the new chaser, he's a stand-up comedian but also a professional quizzer said to be in the top 25 in the UK.  Don't know what's happened to Shaun Wallace this series, he's not very good and struggles to beat even the lowest scores in the final chase.



I know my order used to be bottom anne heggerty then sean then mark but now sean seems to be making as many mistakes as Ann.I think Mark is great and so brainy after standing next to him in the drinks aisle of my local supermarket i can certainly say the camera does not put much weight on him he is that MASSIVE in real life lol.Oh and the neices he talks about are lovely he had the youngest with him on that day


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2011)

Hope this show is good, I can see it being as cringeworthy as celeb family fortune though 

Now ive seen its Mark I reckon 1 may get through.I know he wont be easy on them either haha


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 29, 2011)

At least there are some decent celebrities on tonight's episode but do hope it doesn't become a regular occurence. I used to enjoy 'Who Wants To Be a Millionaire' until they changed the format; couples; celebrities etc....completely spoilt it....


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2011)

shaun is absolutly brill, hope he gets the 50k its looking good mark got 1 wrong


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> shaun is absolutly brill, hope he gets the 50k



He is clever enough xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> He is clever enough xx



WOW wish that had been none celebs lol 

He is really good

lolol@ brad calling him Barry


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> WOW wish that had been none celebs lol
> 
> He is really good
> 
> lolol@ brad calling him Barry



Chuffed he got it....he will also be a Barry xx


----------



## FM001 (Oct 30, 2011)

Take it all back about the celebrity editions after watching last nights show, Shaun was really intelligent and can't blame Barry and the other celeb taking the smaller amount after Shaun banked 50k, good win for them and a welcome boost for their chosen charities.

I didn't know Barry's daughter had leukemia, don't recall reading it in the papers unless he kept it private which would be understandable.


----------



## Steff (Oct 30, 2011)

toby said:


> Take it all back about the celebrity editions after watching last nights show, Shaun was really intelligent and can't blame Barry and the other celeb taking the smaller amount after Shaun banked 50k, good win for them and a welcome boost for their chosen charities.
> 
> I didn't know Barry's daughter had leukemia, don't recall reading it in the papers unless he kept it private which would be understandable.



What I did find annoying was  the number of celeb based questions they was i mean they was a boxing question and a corry question in the final round so on that side of things was quite unfair on Mark but I guess he should swot up on his modern celeb goss etc etc.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 30, 2011)

Steff said:


> What I did find annoying was  the number of celeb based questions they was i mean they was a boxing question and a corry question in the final round so on that side of things was quite unfair on Mark but I guess he should swot up on his modern celeb goss etc etc.




Funny you should say that as my wife said the same. I think the chaser has it hard as it is with the contestants getting a head start and being able to push the chaser back if they get a question wrong, could be the quiz setters and production crew want the contestants to have an unfair advantage given the winnings are for charity.


----------



## Steff (Oct 30, 2011)

toby said:


> Funny you should say that as my wife said the same. I think the chaser has it hard as it is with the contestants getting a head start and being able to push the chaser back if they get a question wrong, could be the quiz setters and production crew want the contestants to have an unfair advantage given the winnings are for charity.



Yes My cynical other half said before the last round that the team would of got together said we will let them build up a good pot and make it look good then we will let mark get them at the end, but he was proved wrong there LOL.Also Sally quite surprised me with her knowledge i got her and barry the wrong way around i thought he would of been smarter.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 30, 2011)

Steff said:


> Yes My cynical other half said before the last round that the team would of got together said we will let them build up a good pot and make it look good then we will let mark get them at the end, but he was proved wrong there LOL.Also Sally quite surprised me with her knowledge i got her and barry the wrong way around i thought he would of been smarter.





Sally surprised me too, was last nights show a one-off or is it a series?


----------



## Steff (Oct 30, 2011)

toby said:


> Sally surprised me too, was last nights show a one-off or is it a series?



No theres 6 episodes all together Toby


----------



## FM001 (Oct 30, 2011)

Steff said:


> No theres 6 episodes all together Toby





Thanks looking forward to the rest


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 30, 2011)

Steff said:


> Yes My cynical other half said before the last round that the team would of got together said we will let them build up a good pot and make it look good then we will let mark get them at the end, but he was proved wrong there LOL.Also Sally quite surprised me with her knowledge i got her and barry the wrong way around i thought he would of been smarter.



As it was a celebrity edition for charity there was no way there we're going to lose. Good bunch of contestants though...


----------



## Steff (Oct 30, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> As it was a celebrity edition for charity there was no way there we're going to lose. Good bunch of contestants though...



yeah I guess so, I did see a little clip of the chase as its a new season on ITV and they were families on there including the kids...Be good to see Anne do a celeb one as they could all go for 50k and easily win haha


----------



## FM001 (Oct 30, 2011)

Steff said:


> yeah I guess so, I did see a little clip of the chase as its a new season on ITV and they were families on there including the kids...Be good to see Anne do a celeb one as they could all go for 50k and easily win haha






Not so sure, Anne is rather good when she's on form but Shaun on the other hand is far below par this series and is easily beaten.


----------



## Steff (Oct 30, 2011)

toby said:


> Not so sure, Anne is rather good when she's on form but Shaun on the other hand is far below par this series and is easily beaten.



Yeah all I know is there all far superior to me on the knowledge stakes lol.My oh thought Shaun was the ex gladiator shadow oh how i laughed


----------



## FM001 (Oct 30, 2011)

Steff said:


> Yeah all I know is there all far superior to me on the knowledge stakes lol.My oh thought Shaun was the ex gladiator shadow oh how i laughed



It was funny   Watching shows like The Chase and Eggheads you do start to realise how little you know


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2011)

Toby dont forget this is on in 5 minutes mate x


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 5, 2011)

Really thought Anne would have let them win the money after all its for charity and ITVs money lol.


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2011)

Really surprised me tonight althout rufus was hardly clever, but Anne did well to catch them even though they were very unlucky


----------



## FM001 (Nov 6, 2011)

Steff said:


> Really surprised me tonight althout rufus was hardly clever, but Anne did well to catch them even though they were very unlucky





With 1 second remaining   Thought Nick Hancock didn't look well, not seen him since he hosted They think it's all Over and got quite a shock TBH.

Rufus and Anne were funny, sure she was blushing at one point


----------



## Steff (Nov 6, 2011)

toby said:


> With 1 second remaining   Thought Nick Hancock didn't look well, not seen him since he hosted They think it's all Over and got quite a shock TBH.
> 
> Rufus and Anne were funny, sure she was blushing at one point



Yeah that was a funny moment with the moustache thing lol
I cant really say I noticed Nick looking to bad, his brain was in good nick though(see what i did there)


----------



## FM001 (Nov 6, 2011)

Steff said:


> Yeah that was a funny moment with the moustache thing lol
> I cant really say I noticed Nick looking to bad, his brain was in good nick though(see what i did there)




He was clever and did well, just thought the happy-go-lucky jovial fella that once was Nick had gone, you can tell a lot from people's eyes and he didn't look a happy man at all


----------



## Steff (Nov 6, 2011)

toby said:


> He was clever and did well, just thought the happy-go-lucky jovial fella that once was Nick had gone, you can tell a lot from people's eyes and he didn't look a happy man at all



He's getting older the eyes always dwindle lol ...............

I hope to see Sean on at some point I like his wit


----------



## FM001 (Nov 6, 2011)

Steff said:


> He's getting older the eyes always dwindle lol ...............
> 
> I hope to see Sean on at some point I like his wit




The Dark Destroyer will be on next weeks show for definite followed by The Sinnerman the next week, really like Paul now and would like to go and see him at the Edinburgh Comedy Festival next year.


----------



## Steff (Nov 6, 2011)

toby said:


> The Dark Destroyer will be on next weeks show for definite followed by The Sinnerman the next week, really like Paul now and would like to go and see him at the Edinburgh Comedy Festival next year.



Excellent x


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2011)

Well missed last weeks as was at the meet, but saw tonights wow wow wow they took 100k back to there chosen charities it was brill,Mark was so off form it was unreal


----------



## FM001 (Nov 20, 2011)

Steff said:


> Well missed last weeks as was at the meet, but saw tonights wow wow wow they took 100k back to there chosen charities it was brill,Mark was so off form it was unreal




You didn't miss last weeks Steff because the England match was on and they cancelled it.   The contestants done brilliant last night and well deserved the 100k, your right Mark did have a bad day and didn't think he was going to get past 10 in the final chase.


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2011)

toby said:


> You didn't miss last weeks Steff because the England match was on and they cancelled it.   The contestants done brilliant last night and well deserved the 100k, your right Mark did have a bad day and didn't think he was going to get past 10 in the final chase.



Ah gd i missed none then


----------



## Steff (Dec 10, 2011)

Good show tonight, mark durden smith and janet street were knocked out by sean but Joe Pasquelie and Austin Healey got through with 12k, they only got 17 but managed to beat Shean and as usual Joe donated his 6k to diabtetes UK


----------



## FM001 (Dec 11, 2011)

Steff said:


> Good show tonight, mark durden smith and janet street were knocked out by sean but Joe Pasquelie and Austin Healey got through with 12k, they only got 17 but managed to beat Shean and as usual Joe donated his 6k to diabtetes UK





Never heard of Mark but Joe and Bradley had me in stitches  Shame it was the last one but look forward to the next celebrity series of The Chase.

Celebrity Eggheads starts this Monday


----------



## Steff (Dec 11, 2011)

toby said:


> Never heard of Mark but Joe and Bradley had me in stitches  Shame it was the last one but look forward to the next celebrity series of The Chase.
> 
> Celebrity Eggheads starts this Monday



Me to, I only know Mark cause he us Judith Charmers son, otherwise he would be unknown lol


----------



## FM001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Last week Bradley asked a contestant which tv soap featured a place called Southfork?  -    he answered Coronation Street

Needless to say he only got 1k in the 60 second round and got caught in the chase by the sinnerman.


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2012)

toby said:


> Last week Bradley asked a contestant which tv soap featured a place called Southfork?  -    he answered Coronation Street
> 
> Needless to say he only got 1k in the 60 second round and got caught in the chase by the sinnerman.



Lol I miss it now that I'm not getting in till six thirty


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 6, 2012)

Steff said:


> Lol I miss it now that I'm not getting in till six thirty



I record it - along with countdown, pointless and perfection....


----------



## FM001 (Feb 12, 2012)

So funny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAONDiF1iS0   Bradley can never keep a straight face


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2012)

toby said:


> So funny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAONDiF1iS0   Bradley can never keep a straight face



Fantastic very funny


----------



## FM001 (May 7, 2013)

A history student on fridays show said he didn't know the answer to a question because it was a bit before his time


----------



## Cat1964 (May 7, 2013)

I love the Chase and so does my 15 year old nephew. My nephew Anthony also loves Countdown. Anthony is on the high end of the autism spectrum. He's a delightful boy and its so nice when I see him and we have a chat about the Chase. He becomes so animated when talking about it. I contacted ITV at the weekend to ask about a signed photo of the Chasers for him. I got an email this morning telling me I'd have to write to them.


----------



## FM001 (May 7, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> I love the Chase and so does my 15 year old nephew. My nephew Anthony also loves Countdown. Anthony is on the high end of the autism spectrum. He's a delightful boy and its so nice when I see him and we have a chat about the Chase. He becomes so animated when talking about it. I contacted ITV at the weekend to ask about a signed photo of the Chasers for him. I got an email this morning telling me I'd have to write to them.




Would be nice if they oblige your nephew

Best chaser is Paul, the worst is Shaun.


----------



## Cat1964 (May 7, 2013)

toby said:


> Would be nice if they oblige your nephew
> 
> Best chaser is Paul, the worst is Shaun.



It would be good. I'm pretty sure Anthony's favourite Chaser is Mark Labett, although having said that he knows all their names and nicknames and what hey do in real life. If I remember rightly Paul Sinha is a doctor/stand up comic and Sean is a pretty good lawyer. I can't remember what Mark or Ann do. I like Mark and think the worst is Paul.


----------



## Steff (May 9, 2013)

Worst in Anne for me best mark..


----------

